
US seeks Warhol and Monet art in latest 1MDB forfeiture request - samizdis
https://www.ft.com/content/f0fc0540-47e3-4420-bcd9-8af7e38f6941
======
samizdis
Also at:

[https://investmentmoneycnn.com/wp/us-seeks-warhol-and-
monet-...](https://investmentmoneycnn.com/wp/us-seeks-warhol-and-monet-art-in-
latest-1mdb-forfeiture-request/)

